# Photos of some combed out frames in Florida



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

[/ATTACH]





















Photos of some of our frames and the Orange Groves we will be in shortly. Looking forward to a great 2013.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Are those square hives?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure I follow you. They are standard Langstroth hive boxes. Some double deep and some with honey supers on them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Now I see, palletized facing different directions. Must have been my new bi-focals.


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

cool


----------



## Duhaje Jennings (May 17, 2012)

I sure wished I could set up my hives like that. It would give me a much cheaper option than the metal pipes i use. In my country we have frogs that consume so much bees. It has to be raised. I am now wondering how i could modify this set up with the pallets. I only use screened bottom boards and this distance would assist with a loss of temperature and too much exposure to light. Any suggestions?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like they are sitting in someone's back yard? Hope the neighbors are cool. Good luck this season.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

cool pix, thanks.


----------



## ByersBees (Nov 14, 2012)

Bees like the florida weather!


----------

